# Snakes On A Plane (plus, send a message!)



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2006)

I didn't wanna bump the old thread, so meh.

Anyways, is anyone going to see this movie? Plot sounds very awkward, I mean... snakes on a plane? 

Speaking of which if you go to their site, you can create this very humourous message and send it to one of your friends:
*
If u think Sasori is shit, click here.*

Just fill out everything and once you've done that, your friend will instantly receieve the message you've created, spoken by Samuel L. Jackson! Try and see.

(the message can only be sent between 8 AM - 10 PM of the receiver's timezone)


----------



## Spidey (Aug 8, 2006)

I will most definitely be seeing this. If for nothing more but the sheer hilarity. When I first saw the trailer, I was like "WTF, are they serious?"...And now I see that they were, which makes it all the funnier.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this a comedy film 0_0


----------



## Shogun (Aug 8, 2006)

man, that is really excellent.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I sent a bunch of those messages out to some friends and coworkers a few days ago.

I'll definitely be seeing the movie.  Snakes on a Plane has been a big inside joke at my workplace for about 6 months.  On opening day we got about 12 of us going to see it.  

Also got hooked on that song that plays on the sites main page.  
If anyone else wanted it, Here


----------



## The Flash (inactive) (Aug 8, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> Also got hooked on that song that plays on the sites main page.
> If anyone else wanted it, Here



Same, it's a good song for a bunch of no name singers.

Other then that, the only way I'll watch this movie is if I get it bootleg, and even then I'm still not paying for it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 8, 2006)

what is this movie about? [\sarcasm]


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 8, 2006)

This movie will be listed on IMDb bottom 100 worst movie. If they'll be lucky enough they steal the number one spot from Troll 2
I think I'll watch this movie for fun


----------



## Gene (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this movie scary?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't get why everyone thinks its going to horrible.

So its got a funny title. So what? Lots of movies do.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, the title itself explains about the movie. Having snakes on a plane as a story sounds pretty awkward, though I don't think it'll turn out horrible at all. If anything, it might be entertaining at the least.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 8, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Well, the title itself explains about the movie. Having snakes on a plane as a story sounds pretty awkward, though I don't think it'll turn out horrible at all. If anything, it might be entertaining at the least.



Well, it would indeed suck to have snakes on a plane. I like movies I can relate to.


----------



## Caustic (Aug 8, 2006)

To be honest, this is one of those movies where I _want_ it to be bad, just so I can get a good laugh out of it.

I mean, I didn't even suspect it was a real movie until I saw a poster for it at the Cinema, and even then, I didn't believe it until I saw a trailer during the first showing of Pirates of the Carribbean 2. 
It wasn't until then that I began to understand why everyone's been saying "We've got &@#^ing SNAKES on this #&%#ing PLANE!"

I actually think that if it's a great movie, I'd be pissed off, as weird as that sounds.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 9, 2006)

^I agree completely. It's one of those movies I want to suck so I can sit through it and make fun of it with my friends.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 9, 2006)

The situation sucks and its new, but I don't like Samuel L Jackson that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2006)

This is the movie that either:

A) can't be good, because it takes itself even a tiny bit serious
B) is great, because it's a hilarious comedy
C) is never seen, because it was cut due to budget issues, and lack of interest


My money is on B.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 9, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Is this a comedy film 0_0



Well... um... it's actually registered as a horror film... but um... it's going to be so horrible and dumb that it WILL become a comedy?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 9, 2006)

According to Samuel L. Jackson's message, "..._Snakes On A Plane_ just _might_ be the best motion picture ever made! It's _that_ good."

You think there'd be a videogame based off this?


----------



## Arazial (Aug 9, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Snakes On A Plane _*will *_be the best motion picture ever made! It's _that_ good."


There corrected it for ya.




			
				QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> You think there'd be a videogame based off this?


I'd buy it. ..................................................not really..

Edit:  And this may be the closest we ever get.
Snakes on a Game


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 9, 2006)

what a weird movie...


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 9, 2006)

This is going to be pimp!  Five hundred snakes.....on a plane.....for 106 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2006)

If by "pimp", you mean "shit", I agree.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 10, 2006)

WHWHHAHHAHA  ROFL

i havnt even seen this and i cant stop laughing


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> If by "pimp", you mean "shit", I agree.


Yes, I do.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 10, 2006)

I think its a serious film that isnt actually meant to be taken seriously.

If that makes sense.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorta make sense...i saw trailer in the cinema. i was like 'dude...they must be out of ideas ;__;' XD


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 10, 2006)

This should be made into a comedy instead.
We will probably see parody version of this movie in Scary movie 5, because this movie screams for a parody version!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 10, 2006)

i saw the trailer, it said that snakes are the world's deadliest animal, i disagree, now if it was great white sharks on a plane we would be in business.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> WHWHHAHHAHA  ROFL
> 
> i havnt even seen this and i cant stop laughing




I gotta see this Movie, Samuel L Jackson will be screaming through the whole thing and when he screams its a work of art.

Also I saw the previews and this movie looks awesome. The Cobra spits in the girls face, o man i gotta see this movie.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 10, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i......now if it was great white sharks on a plane we would be in business.



...Or this


*Spoiler*: __ 





It *IS* the most poisonous creature on earth afterall
They could give the frogs some drugs and all I tell you it would be even better than sharks


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i saw the trailer, it said that snakes are the world's deadliest animal, i disagree, now if it was great white sharks on a plane we would be in business.




Hippos on a Plane. Holy shit, you know you gonna die. 

But if I may ask, is "get these motherf**king snakes of my motherf**king plane" really a line in the movie or did someone just think of it?


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 10, 2006)

First thing I thought of when I heard about his movie was where is Sasuke and Oro going for their honeymoon.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 10, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Hippos on a Plane. Holy shit, you know you gonna die.
> 
> But if I may ask, is "get these motherf**king snakes of my motherf**king plane" really a line in the movie or did someone just think of it?




It's going to be in it.   If you listen to the mp3 I posted on page one (of the song from the website) you can hear Samuel L. Jackson say the line.  Well at least the line in the sig I made (not "get these").


----------



## Nexas (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a site with a bunch of SoaP parodies. Link removed
My favorite is Rhino on a School Bus. The ending is hilarious.


----------



## sakarah007 (Aug 10, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i saw the trailer, it said that snakes are the world's deadliest animal, i disagree, now if it was great white sharks on a plane we would be in business.



You guys have the right idea, but it's common knowledge that an elephant trainer is the most dangerous job...therefore it should be Elephants on a plane!


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll see it just for the novelty.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 11, 2006)

im going to see this movie just to hear sam jackson say: "ive had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking snakes"

thas priceless


----------



## Nexas (Aug 11, 2006)

Despite being a ripoff of the Raiders of the Lost Ark this movie will kick ass.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 11, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Despite being a ripoff of the Raiders of the Lost Ark this movie will kick ass.




that movie didnt have a plane


----------



## Nexas (Aug 11, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> that movie didnt have a plane


----------



## Tsuuga (Aug 11, 2006)

It had planes. No snakes in them, though.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, Raiders most definitely had ..  a "Snakes on a Plane".  It pioneered the way for future movies that may want to have Snakes on planes.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 11, 2006)

yes... but did it have SAMUEL L JACKSON??

i think not

i also dont think indy had enough of those motherfucking snakes on that motherfucking plane


----------



## Nexas (Aug 11, 2006)

And then there was the classic .


----------



## Arazial (Aug 11, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> yes... but did it have SAMUEL L JACKSON??
> 
> i think not
> 
> i also dont think indy had enough of those motherfucking snakes on that motherfucking plane




Yeah.. alas.. that was one of the few things missing from such a classic movie such as Raiders of the Lost Ark.  A severe lack of Samuel L Jackson striking down upon those snakes with great vengeance and furious anger.  As well as f-bombs.
j/k... for those movie fanatics out there..


And yes.. there was only one snake on that plane... which doesn't compare to the sick amount of snakes that are going to be unleashed upon Samuel's plane.

And here for the SoaP fans out there.  Found this midly amusing.  Snakes on a Plane: The Rough Cut


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 11, 2006)

that song is the best movie soundtrack to a thriller action ive ever heard


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I didn't wanna bump the old thread, so meh.
> 
> Anyways, is anyone going to see this movie? Plot sounds very awkward, I mean... snakes on a plane?
> 
> ...



The message feature is fantastic!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 11, 2006)

Any of you guys read the novel based on this movie? I got it to see what the hype was and I have to say, it kept me reading the whole time without. Mind, it was a 5 hour car ride but I found it very good and had some suspense that kept the story going. Definitely going to go see it now, as I rather liked the story.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 17, 2006)

*Snakes On A Plane*

Ok well I saw this movie tonight and there are some things i think i should share before it is released:

- It is Poorly writen

-It has major plot holes, basicaly the plot is, there is a plane, and it has some snakes on it.

-It is cheesy as hell

-It is possibly the BEST MOVIE EVER MADE

-I laughed my ass off the entire time

-I would watch it again

-It is worth 10$ to see

-Yes he sais it.


It was gay as hell but thats what made it SOO GREAT!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well of course it was gonna be cheesy. I'm just gonna rent it.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 17, 2006)

It sounds like a stupid story so I'm not going to bother with it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 17, 2006)

I want to see it, but not badly enough to spend money or time on at a theater.  I'll rent it, knowing it'll suck ass.  I'd be disappointed if it didn't.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 17, 2006)

Like the previous discussion...
The most funny thing is that they all look so serious about it. 
I'd say this should be class as comedy instead


----------



## Xell (Aug 17, 2006)

"THAT'S IT! I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES, ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!" =D Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 17, 2006)

As long as it's cheesy and horrible enough for my friends and I to have a good time mocking it I'll be happy.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 17, 2006)

Well what you said basically that it sucks but it's good, that's a double negative... I want to go see it because I keep saying "WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT CONCEPT", because it's quite simple... I coulda made millions T.T, as for me watching it, I'll just download illegally from limewire =PPPP bad influences? sorry.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been reading about this for months at Pure Pwnage. I will download it no doubt. Sounds stupid but thats the sorta films i like. No point what so ever XD


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 17, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> Ok well I saw this movie tonight and there are some things i think i should share before it is released:
> 
> - It is Poorly writen
> 
> ...



The reason it's so great is the fact that Samuel L. Jackson is in it.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 17, 2006)

Bad huh? I read the novel and liked that very much, so I'm planning on seeing this. Yeah, the plot is quite different than many other movies but that's what makes it unique I guess.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 17, 2006)

this was based on a book!?!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just wanna see the snakes, I'm fascinated with reptiles.
Plus I get to watch Samuel Scream.

Gonna see it tommorrow.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 17, 2006)

^
Not certain. It may have just been the movie novel adaption that movies have. Based on the screenplay it says, so definitely the one I read was the movie adaption though there could be a original out there.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Aug 17, 2006)

im just fascinated that they made a movie called snakes on a plane.  and its basically just that - a full length movie about snakes that are on a plane.  it does take balls to create a movie that brazenly stupid.  i guess ill go see it for free.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2006)

demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> im just fascinated that they made a movie called snakes on a plane.  and its basically just that - a full length movie about snakes that are on a plane.  it does take balls to create a movie that brazenly stupid.  i guess ill go see it for free.



It was originally based on real events, and when screenshots were released, people were saying they wanted Samual L. Jackson to the "line," along with other stuff.

I guess the producers realized how bad the movie was, decided to capitalize on that fact. They shot more scenes just because of the fans.

This movie is one of the purest pieces of fanservice in film.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 17, 2006)

It doesn't really look like a movie I'd be interested in, so I won't bother seeing it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2006)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:
			
		

> It doesn't really look like a movie I'd be interested in, so I won't bother seeing it.



Then we don't want you seeing it.


----------



## Seany (Aug 17, 2006)

I won't be watching it. Its just way too cheesy for my taste.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll see it tomorrow.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 18, 2006)

Dammit, I work tomorrow. I'll just have to see its Saturday.


----------



## slugdude (Aug 18, 2006)

I just saw this movie! It is the single best and at the same time crappy movie ever made! Snakes on a Plane forever!!!


----------



## botoman (Aug 18, 2006)

^ Sweet.

This movie looks so ridiculously retarded, it has to end up on the positive side of the spectrum.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 18, 2006)

The title itself blows...snakes on a plane...couldn't they come up with a better title?...flop


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> The title itself blows...snakes on a plane...couldn't they come up with a better title?...flop



You sir, FAIL. The title explains everything about the movie, I only wish more movies were titled like this. If Broke Back Mountain had been titled Gay Cowboys everyone would have know WTF was going on with that shit instead of having to watch previews. With a title like Snakes On a Plane you know exactly what the fuck your getting, and that is Snakes on a mother fucking plane, you know that their arnt gona be any fucking dinosaurs jumping outa that shit, or foolz running around screaming JIHAD STRIKE trying to get you to believe the war in iraq is justified. NO Its just Snakes, and a Plane. Producers and shit come up with interesting titles to sell their shit, if they called it what it is noone would want it.  Thats why SOAP is so bad ass they arnt selling you shit, what you see is what you get.


I appologize for my above post, I just reread it and its jumble of ramblings that doesnt make sense in the slightest, but its 2am and i dont give a darn.


----------



## batanga (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm so gonna see this, snakes wtf. 

And if it doesn't show here, I'm so gonna d/l it.



Also:
Best. Movie. Title. Ever.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 18, 2006)

^

Most definitely,  already got my tickets.  Gonna see it tonight at 7.


----------



## Lien (Aug 18, 2006)

I saw the trailer, it looks as if it's really bad. 

However that isn't going to stop me from seeing it! Harharhar.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> You sir, FAIL. The title explains everything about the movie, I only wish more movies were titled like this. If Broke Back Mountain had been titled Gay Cowboys everyone would have know WTF was going on with that shit instead of having to watch previews. With a title like Snakes On a Plane you know exactly what the fuck your getting, and that is Snakes on a mother fucking plane, you know that their arnt gona be any fucking dinosaurs jumping outa that shit, or foolz running around screaming JIHAD STRIKE trying to get you to believe the war in iraq is justified. NO Its just Snakes, and a Plane. Producers and shit come up with interesting titles to sell their shit, if they called it what it is noone would want it.  Thats why SOAP is so bad ass they arnt selling you shit, what you see is what you get.



This is sig material. funny, but so true.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 18, 2006)

You people don't understand. Snakes on a Plane is modern day Shakespeare. Poetry in motion. Movie perfection. Every movie, whether it knows it or not, is rated on one thing: THE AMOUNT OF SAMUEL L JACKSON!

You HONESTLY believe that a movie with an unstable black man in a claustrophobic space, with snakes, won't be a hit? You're crazy! On a plane, when using a gun, you have to be subtle and diplomatic.
SAMUEL L JACKSON DOESN'T DO DIPLOMACY!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm seeing it today probably, hope I like it.


----------



## Aecen (Aug 18, 2006)

I liked it, its suppose to be a fun movie to see with people, and it is, simple as that.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

I LOVE the main song for it thats on the website. I dont know why but i do O_O Its so catch i cant stop listening to it.

Plus at the start you hear "I HAVE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!"
xDDD


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> The title itself blows...snakes on a plane...couldn't they come up with a better title?...flop




This is the best title ever. What the fuck is you on?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 18, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!   up

Just Saw it, Awesomeness xD

God Damn those people were getting bit in the worst places. 
Samuel was Screamin !!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2006)

Just saw it.

I was freaked out half the time. My heart was beating so fast - cause every little thing they do you think a snake will come and attack the people. But there was some very funny moments.

To people that saw the movie. I have a question.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was that Chinese guy on the plane that bad-guy?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> Just saw it.
> 
> I was freaked out half the time. My heart was beating so fast - cause every little thing they do you think a snake will come and attack the people. But there was some very funny moments.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope he wasn't, just a normal passenger.





Ya the Movie was non-Stop excitement also had it's funny moments.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2006)

^

Ah, alright.

Does anybody know what the theme song is called (the one played in the credits) and the band that does it?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 18, 2006)

I just saw it and omg, IT met every one of my expectations.


----------



## Aecen (Aug 18, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Ah, alright.
> 
> Does anybody know what the theme song is called (the one played in the credits) and the band that does it?



Link removed


----------



## az0r (Aug 18, 2006)

Its looks pretty good
i might have to check it out ^^


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 18, 2006)

I just saw it, and I'll just say that it was most certainly NOT the worst movie ever made like it was hyped up to be. 

People need to STFU


----------



## Pestilence (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> ...STFU


 I'm not a big wheel down at the internet, so I don't know what that means.

This is the best fucking movie ever made.  EVER.  The problem with so many movies is that they are too long and have dry spells.  I was never board with this movie.  It's goddamn hilarious.  You know, I fucking hated Napoleon Dynamite, and to all you people that thought it was funny: you should see this movie so you can find out what funny movies are actually like.  Something happend EVERY MINUTE.


----------



## Twil (Aug 18, 2006)

Ugh, Napolean Dynamite was not funny at all. I couldn't even finish the movie because it was so boring and pointless. I don't know why people praise it and say "It's hilarious!"...but of course this is not a "Bash ND" thread so I'll get back on topic...

I LOVED this movie. Hilarious for the most part because of how ridiculous most of the scenes were (pythons, anyone?).  Yet it still managed to keep me on the edge of my seat (and my feet off the floor) since the excitement never really stopped, imo. 

And hearing your fellow audience cheer and applaud when Jackson says "The Line" is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sure Napoleon Dynamite is cute for most high schoolers and thats about it.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to see this movie, but I refuse to see it alone as that would ruin the entire experience for me. Surprisingly enough, there have been no takers...


----------



## batanga (Aug 19, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> I want to see this movie, but I refuse to see it alone as that would ruin the entire experience for me. Surprisingly enough, there have been no takers...


I have the same problem... but as things are now, I'm forced to go alone.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 19, 2006)

The movie wasn't as horrible as I was expecting.  Had some pretty gruesome stuff, and had a few hillarious scenes that had the whole theatre roaring.   
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bathroom Scenes,Barf Bag scene, Throwing the Dog Scene.. classic.. 


It was just missing more Samuel L. Jackson F-bombs... and a better ending..

I was hoping at the end that they'd either... (real cheesy crap here..)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A.  Have the blonde stewardess kiss the witness (like she did) than walk away to her car and than take off her shirt having a snake Tatoo all over her back.  Just as she drives away the witness falls to the ground dying, and doesn't realize that she laced her lips with poison.  She was the backup plan incase the plane actually was to land.   Would explain why she was so into the guy the entire movie.

B.  For the Deep Blue Sea fans.  Samuel L. Jackson could've tried to calm the witness down before the trial by taking him to Bali to surf.  At the end when they went to surf, they should've had the witness get taken out by a Mako (from dbs) and than have Samuel L. Jackson say, "God dammit I have had it with these mother fucking Sharks in thes..." (than get devoured just like in dbs.. that'd be awesome).







			
				Tohru said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Ah, alright.
> 
> Does anybody know what the theme song is called (the one played in the credits) and the band that does it?




Here ya go, I uploaded the mp3 for people on the old thread.
Snakes on a Plane Bring It, Cobra Starship


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 19, 2006)

I *loved* this movie....the rich guy throwing the dog was priceless....


----------



## Nathan (Aug 19, 2006)

R.I.P Marie-Kate.

@Araziel: Thanks for the link.

These were my favorite quotes. XD

That Firstclass guy: If I sit in coach, I won't get to my meeting in time now, wouldn't I?
One of those woman: Uh... sir.. if you sit in coach you'll get to your meeting the same time as Firstclass.
Firstclass Guy: Funny Sarcasm.....

xDDD

And:

Girl w/Marie-Kate: Is it safe to sit in Coach? XD


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 19, 2006)

My little bro especially liked the overblown sex scene...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 19, 2006)

My local newspaper rated Snakes on a Plane 4 stars. XD

And I thought it would get a bomb.


----------



## LorKunoichi (Aug 19, 2006)

SNAKES ON A MOTHER******* PLANE, BEEAHTCH!
Last night at a little shindigg, some friends arrived late because they had gone to see SOAP...(Muhaha!  It spells out 'soap'!)
They had SOAP shirts and had even painted snakes and the poster (snakes entwined on plane) on their faces!
Man, I wish I had taken a picture!​


----------



## Kayo (Aug 19, 2006)

Haha gotta see this movie, it has the best name ever.


----------



## Obito Shisui (Aug 19, 2006)

Xell said:
			
		

> "THAT'S IT! I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES, ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!" =D Can't wait to watch it.




  I already Hate this movie because I keep hearing that!  Everywhere.(literally.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Snakes on a Plane:

Plot: Snakes are on a plane...............lol, well. Some kid watches some evil Asian dude kill some prosecuter and must go to testify against him. But first he must survive against snakes on a plane.......placed by the villain. But what the snakes don't know is that Samuel "Mother F*cker" Jackson is here to go shaft on their asses. 

Review: oy, for some reason, 7/10 seems to high. But my gut instinct currently places this as a "Good movie". But this is the kind of movie my "7/10" raiting was made for. You will forget it. It's a good watch while your watching, but the movie has nothing really memorable. Hell, even the much underrated(Yet still not very good) "Anaconda"(6/10) left more of an impression on me this this.

First off, this movie is a horror fans worst nightmare. I knew they would do this. It used to be "PG-13" but due to popular cult fanbase on the internet, they added a few scenes making this "R". Now, why is this a worst nightmare? Simple, it's death ratio. Lot's of people die, don't get me wrong, but well...............see it for yourself and notice a flaw in the death pattern. The crappy "leprechaun "(4/10) movie did the same thing. 
Spoiler:  
killing mostly side-characters, too few main characters..... 
. Add to that, this movie made NO sense in how they got the snakes on the plane.....especially post 9/11. But I can let that slide. This is not a movie you are supposed to take seriously, so I won't hold that against it.

Where to start my review? The script. The plot is simple, which is necessary for this kind of movie. The flow of the script works fine, which involves stages of "Horror scenes". To some, its repetitive, to me it is not. While it is nice to have some scenes outside of the plane, without Jackson they weren't very interesting. The script flows fine, and works. Oh yeah, some of the kills are inventive and unique. I cringed when I guy got bit where the sun don't shine by one of the snakes. I girl got a similar fate like that too. Painful.

Except one thing, the character development. Ugh, stereotyping is fine. Making them annoying is not. What the hell is "Kenan"(All that, Kenen and Kel) doing here? Was the girl with the dog supposed to be Paris Hilton? Why did her top stay on then? Sammy makes this entire speech on how his partner is some tuff SOB but why waste time when all we see the partner do is cry like a little Hef when the shit hits the fan? Oh, let's not forget the gay(ish) dude. This guy is the most annoying character I have yet to see in any movie to date. Ugh, kill him off already! With the exception of Samuel L Jackson, I hated everyone........except those newlyweds as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who had some nice development in their short screentime but had terrible deaths[/spoiler

Also the dumb moves that show up. The entire "sex-scene" in the bathroom had to have been the most idiotic scene in horror movie history...........oh well, at least it was funny. 

I would much rather the movie had been funnier as well. There were some funny one-liners and one of the most hilarious scenes to date(the dog and the anaconda). But for the most part, sort of bland.

Now for the directing. The only qualms I had were that some of the non-plane scenes felt cheap(the car shots) and at times the snakes looked CGI. Other than that, the director gives some unique "B movie" shots, decent tension, and an entertaining overall film. The gore was awesome and the snakes causing havoc were awesome. There was one scene that made me jump(rarely happens) and others that made me cringe. Good work!

The acting was mixed. Samuel L Jackson(Agent Flynn; Jurassic Park, Deep Blue Sea, Shaft) made this movie. Without him, it would have sucked. He mixes his more "serious" persona with his more "Mother F*cker" persona. It works. I loved him. Julianna Margulies(Claire; Lead chick in "Ghost ship" ) does what she has to do fine. Nathan Phillips(Sean; lead in "wolf creek") is a solid actor although the script often works against him. Flex Alexander(3-G; Token black guy in "Out cold") actually does give a solid show, even if the script works against him. Rachel Blanchard(Mecedes; Various films) is hot and does fine but her character was annoying. Kenan Thompson(Troy; Good Burger) plays Kenan Thompson as always. It works in comedy but STAY AWAY FROM MY HORROR GENRE. Whoever played that gay(ish) guy could not die enough. The acting was fine, but was often upstaged by the script.

Overall, the film was a B movie under the guise of an A class film. You know what, that's not a bad thing. When you go into the movie, look at it as a good time. I acknowledged it was a very entertaining movie but am too critical for my own good. Samuel Jackson's presence just elevated it I guess. It's a redemption for him doing that crappy "The Man" film.....although he also made that film better by being there. He is just that entertaining I guess.

7/10.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 19, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Snakes on a Plane:
> 
> Plot: Snakes are on a plane...............lol, well. Some kid watches some evil *Asian dude* kill some prosecuter and must go to testify against him. But first he must survive against snakes on a plane.......placed by the villain. But what the snakes don't know is that Samuel "Mother F*cker" Jackson is here to go shaft on their asses.


*Gasps*

*Spoiler*: __ 



You racist bastard! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



j/k


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2006)

lol, I think the director realized many people would slam the movie for the bad guys being all Asian so cast that kickboxer as an Asian(He is like a one-dimensional good guy)


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 19, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> lol, I think the director realized many people would slam the movie for the bad guys being all Asian so cast that kickboxer as an Asian(He is like a one-dimensional good guy)


I remember when he punched the snake's head off.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2006)

^That guy kicked ass. I thought he was bad at the start. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I just came back from watching it myself and damn was it terrifyingly hilarious and entertaining. As said, the story was sooo cliche it's not even funny, but since we're working with snakes on-board, we can laugh to out hearts' contents. Some hilarity was brought in to play, and those were mostly where the snake bit. Tits, dick, ass... dude, those were just priceless as hell.

I never expected the big ass anaconda on the plane though. That was a bit surprising. And Good Lord, poor Mary-Kate. (Scene was SOOO fuckin' funny though). The whole extermination of the snakes was just outrageous. Damn, hella countless deaths, insane insane insane. Of course, (big) thanks to Samuel L. Jackson, the movie scores even more. The audience roared as he delivered "the line." 

Funny I mention more on the snakes on the plane than about Sean and his mishap. Well, that was surprising very good. Loved this movie to snake pits of hell and I would definitely see it again, but I don't know how much laughter I can hold in me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just came back from watching the movie, and I was pleasantly surprised. But was there a part of the body they avoided not biting? :S

The sex scene in the bathroom was too funny [/biting the girls breast]
And that snake going up that large woman while she was sleeping was too creepy...and for awhile it looked like she enjoyed it. 

And Keenan landing the plane was a very funny moment, IMO.

And tossing a chihuahua to a giant anaconda FTW O_o

hmmmhh...I plan to check my toilets very carefully for the next few days >_<


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 20, 2006)

I saw it on Friday, and I enjoyed it a lot. I went in not really knowing what to expect but Snakes...on..a..plane. heh
The movie was just pure fun, a lot of very funny moments in the movie, and it was nice to see Keenan really use his comedy in a big screen movie again.

I am a fan of the Original ER, so it was nice to see Julianna Margulies too.
I'd give the movie a 8.5 out of 10.

Favorite Serious Part:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The larger snake flying out the hole in the plane, really was surprised to see something that big fly out.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 20, 2006)

My favorite lines would have to be "the line" and this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Snakes on crack. -_-"

That had be ROLLIN'


----------



## Fizziks (Aug 20, 2006)

Snakes on a Plane was a great movie.  I was expecting to be let down after all the hype, but this time the hype was true.  I can picture the sequel in my mind now.  How about Crocodiles on a Cruise Ship, or Ferrets on a Freight Train?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 20, 2006)

^_Snakes On the Moon_, anyone?  I soo can't wait to see this movie getting parodied.


			
				Anemone said:
			
		

> My favorite lines would have to be "the line" and this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the steward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



YEAAAAAAH HAHA WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW, BITCH?!  




@Moondoggie: Haha yeah. That part looked damn amazing.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 20, 2006)

Saw the movie on Friday in the afternoon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone notice that the particular Asian on the plane when karate chopping the snake that its head exploded?

Overall, the movie was extremely enjoyable. It was unique, original and downright hilarious. Sure the plot was excrutiatingly bad (Jack Johnson for opening song? XD), but Samuel L. Jackson had me in tears (of laughter).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 20, 2006)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> You people don't understand. Snakes on a Plane is modern day Shakespeare. Poetry in motion. Movie perfection. Every movie, whether it knows it or not, is rated on one thing: THE AMOUNT OF SAMUEL L JACKSON!
> 
> You HONESTLY believe that a movie with an unstable black man in a claustrophobic space, with snakes, won't be a hit? You're crazy! On a plane, when using a gun, you have to be subtle and diplomatic.
> SAMUEL L JACKSON DOESN'T DO DIPLOMACY!


that is pure gold.  Sigged!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 20, 2006)

This movie looks like it will make you laugh cause its bad, cant wait to see it


----------



## botoman (Aug 20, 2006)

Seriously, this is one of the most entertaining movies I've seen all summer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was stoked to see that the beginning was shot on Oahu. After that it was win for me. Seeing the snake bite that guy's jewels and then when that British accented guy threw the dog at the anaconda, omg hilarious. I think I'm probably gonna watch it again. And the opening song was by Donavon Frankenreiter, not Jack Johnson, though they did sound alike.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2006)

Like I mentioned before...Great movie. However,

*Spoiler*: __ 




The end felt kinda rushed. I mean they didn't show the main bad guy get his day in court or even put away in handcuffs. The fact that Samuel L Jackson and the witness are shown surfing shows that he was most likley arrested and prosecuted, but still it felt like they got lazy with that part in the end, IMO. 

*still can't believe the male flight attendant wasn't gay*


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 20, 2006)

So, I haven't seen it yet but judging by everyone's comments, they kept to the book for the most part. Question though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Kenan played Three G's bodyguard Troy but in the novel he had two. Was his other bodyguard in there as well or did they cut him?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 20, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> So, I haven't seen it yet but judging by everyone's comments, they kept to the book for the most part. Question though:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There's a novel?  

But yeah, both are there.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned before...Great movie. However,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well we all know no one really gives a damn about him testifying. It was all about the snakes. And like Flynn said, "If you die, then all of this was for nothig." *audience laughs like hell*


 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *still can't believe the male flight attendant wasn't gay*



*Spoiler*: __ 



"YEEAAAAAAAH HAHA WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW, BITCH?!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know no one really gives a damn about him testifying. It was all about the snakes. And like Flynn said, "If you die, then all of this was for nothig." *audience laughs like hell*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but I would have at least wanted tp see that guy get put in handcuffs or something  

meh...the cool part was where the snake bit the witness at the end and Jackson shot him, knowing he had that vest on xDD







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "YEEAAAAAAAH HAHA WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW, BITCH?!"



*Spoiler*: __ 



I will never make an assumption about anyone ever again xDD


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ^_Snakes On the Moon_, anyone?  I soo can't wait to see this movie getting parodied.



Snakes in a Submarine, Sting rays on a School Bus, Pirahnas at a bathouse, Tigers on a Cruise Ship.

It could be a series easily.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 21, 2006)

ppl have already capitalized on the idea!
stock


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2006)

What is this? A thread to see how many spoiler tags can be put in?

I'm tired of these mother fucking spoiler tags, in this mother fucking thread.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 21, 2006)

Link removed

Phoenix doesn't like snakes.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 21, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I'm tired of these mother fucking spoiler tags, in this mother fucking thread.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 22, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> It sounds like a stupid story so I'm not going to bother with it.




watch it you wont regret it 



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> What is this? A thread to see how many spoiler tags can be put in?
> 
> I'm tired of these mother fucking spoiler tags, in this mother fucking thread.




Well said :rofl


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

I just saw it today.

I don't know how the plot worked, or why it worked, but it worked. FLAWLESSLY. I was laughing harder at this movie than I did at actual comedies. Everytime the word 'motherfucking' left Samuel L Jackson's lip, I was grabbing my side.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I am sick of all these MOTHERFUCKING snakes in the MOTHERFUCKING plane!"
"Turn this big friend left!"




Even my family, who I had to beg for two days to go with me, left the theater applauding the movie. They only went for my birthday but they didn't regret going for a second.

Honestly, the pacing was a little iffy, though. The long, pointless intro almost had me regretting going. Once you get on the plane, the movie picks up and stays there. There were funny parts and jump in your seat parts galore. I left the theater with a fear of snakes...


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 22, 2006)

The male portion of the theatre flinched when the guy went to take a piss and ended up suprised


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> The male portion of the theatre flinched when the guy went to take a piss and ended up suprised



That was horrible. I knew it was coming but when it actually came, I could feel nothing but pure pity for the guy.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 22, 2006)

Every one new it was coming . Its such a horrible way to die too :S


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Aug 22, 2006)

the idea of it was just hilarious and this movie did not fail to make me laugh. Truly a funny movie. Although they should have done more with the huge anaconda. But definitely one of the best horror/action/comedy movies of the summer.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 22, 2006)

is this movie that good? usually i dont like this kind of movies, they seem funny to me,  i mean stupid funny. but i guess i will download it as soon as it appears on internet.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 22, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *still can't believe the male flight attendant wasn't gay*


Ofcourse not, he was _too_ stereotipical to be gay.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 22, 2006)

'im tired of these motherfuckign snakes, on thsi motherfucking plane'

could that be the greatest quote is movie history?!

ouch, that scene in the tiolet was just too painful to see!!! but the quote 'get off my dick' made the whole scene priceless!!

ah man, cant believe that guy wernt gay!!! benders 'gaydar' would ahve gone into overdrive!!


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

I can see this movie becoming a cult classic.
To people who are iffy on the movie: See it. You've seen worse. It's not so bad-it's-good, it's not cheesy, it's just good.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw the movie last Friday, and I seriously thought I was going to be disappointed, but I wasn't. I LOVED the movie - so much, in fact, that I'm going to see it again tomorrow with a friend of mine!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where the one couple are doing each other in the bathroom, and the snake bites the chick's breast... that had me laughing. And then they're freaking out and screaming, and the flight attendants standing outside are like;

"Wow... he must be really good..." O_o

And then the screaming stopped and the woman's like, "Or maybe not..."

Everyone knew that was coming, though. When the couple snuck into the bathroom, all of us were like, "Oh yeah, they're gonna die first..."

I also loved the part where the flight attendant threw the snake into the microwave set it, and then after it splattered everywhere, he was like, "YEAH! WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW, BITCH?!"

Another favorite scene was when the rich guy threw the one girl's dog at the Anaconda, and then, in turn, was eaten by it.

However, the sickest scenes (to me, anyways) was when the passengers became aware that snakes were everywhere, and the one chick screamed and the snake bit her tongue, and then it skipped to another person and when it went back to her, she was like... foaming at the mouth. THAT made me gag.

Another scene was when the... larger woman... when the snake like... slid up her dress and bit her eye and stuff...O_o That was pretty morbid.

And last but not least, when they were building a barrier to keep the snakes away from the remaining passengers; when the woman (the main one) was looking for a doctor and they looked over at his seating chart or something and a discovered he was dead... and a snake like... slid out of his mouth...><

Everyone in the threater (when I went) - especially the row behind us, stood up and started applauding when Samuel L. Jackson was like, "THAT'S IT! I HAVE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES, ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!"

It was the best summer flick, IMO.




^ Anyways, those were just some of the moments I remembered.



			
				Gurbik said:
			
		

> You sir, FAIL. The title explains everything about the movie, I only wish more movies were titled like this. If Broke Back Mountain had been titled Gay Cowboys everyone would have know WTF was going on with that shit instead of having to watch previews. With a title like Snakes On a Plane you know exactly what the fuck your getting, and that is Snakes on a mother fucking plane, you know that their arnt gona be any fucking dinosaurs jumping outa that shit, or foolz running around screaming JIHAD STRIKE trying to get you to believe the war in iraq is justified. NO Its just Snakes, and a Plane. Producers and shit come up with interesting titles to sell their shit, if they called it what it is noone would want it. Thats why SOAP is so bad ass they arnt selling you shit, what you see is what you get.



I agree with _Raziel_. That's totally sig material. But you're so right!


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

This movie just plain kicked ass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that Samuel L. Jackson wrote in his contract that none of the black people were allowed to die. This is the first thriller I've seen where no black person died. I wouldn't have minded if the rapper died, though. He was a total dick


.

Who was going to live and who was going to die was obvious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Christian lady praying with baby: SAVED!
Small Children: SAVED
SAMUEL L. JACKSON: SAVED!
Promiscuous teens having sex in bathroom: DEAD
Mean-spirited, but badass, white business man: DEAD
Man with ding-dong out: DEAD




Be warned, parents, this movie is NOT for kids. I went in under themisconception that the movie was a playful comedy. It's not. It's an action thriller. A lot of scenes are just plain gruesome and had me going, 'OH! OH! OH!" Plus, there's a sex scene.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> I saw the movie last Friday, and I seriously thought I was going to be disappointed, but I wasn't. I LOVED the movie - so much, in fact, that I'm going to see it again tomorrow with a friend of mine!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...QFT!!!!!

I watched it today after forcing my friends and loved it!.


*Spoiler*: __ 



BUT the ending was just... WTF ^^ So much cheese! 2 guys surfing...with that cheesy quote


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

The ending, not the ending ending, but the part towards it was hilarious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



While landing the plane
Keenan: I...I don't remember this part in the game!
Samuel: Is crashing part of the game? Turn this big friend left!




The ending was cheesy as hell, though. That's alright, though. The rest of the movie madup for it.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Aug 22, 2006)

let me put it this way: ive seen it four times already i thought it was funnier than taledega nights.  for some great samuel jackson fun, go to   and send a message from the pimp to one of your friends!


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 23, 2006)

lol...i gotta see this movie now


----------



## demonhunter007 (Aug 23, 2006)

a very good idea.  i was apprehensive going into it, but was pleasantly surprised.  Samuel Jackson has got to be the bigest badass on the planet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



snake expert: pharomones are chemicals released by females for mating purposes and can greatly highten aggressive behavior.
Agent Flinn: oh, well that's good news.  snakes on crack.



one quote that hadn't been posted yet *shrugs*


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 26, 2006)

Sam L Jackson said:
			
		

> THAT'S IT! I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES, ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!


Does anyone have an audio clip of this? not the retarded one from the website. i mean the real deal.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 27, 2006)

I especially loved..."ALL PRAISE TO THE PLAYSTATION!"


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 27, 2006)

^Oh ya that made me !


----------



## false-image (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow..I really have to go see this movie now!  Everyone who has seen it said it's the best movie ever.  My friend was telling me funny the movie is, but also told me it's not exactly a parody.  Would you say this is something you can watch with your family?  (Youngest member being 14 years old)


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 27, 2006)

It's rated 13+ but I would say for older ones or more mature, 'cuz there's boobies! (only once)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 27, 2006)

false-image said:
			
		

> Wow..I really have to go see this movie now!  Everyone who has seen it said it's the best movie ever.  My friend was telling me funny the movie is, but also told me it's not exactly a parody.  Would you say this is something you can watch with your family?  (Youngest member being 14 years old)


It's rated R for a reason. There's profane language but that's not a big issue. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing I'd say that isn't family fun is a sex scene in the lavatory, though the end result is frickin' hilarious.


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 27, 2006)

^Really it's R? in my newspaper (Montreal Gazette) it says 13+. The theatre I went to too!


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

there is a sex scene while snakes are killing everyone?

This movie doesnt look so good in my opinion. I mean come one snakes on the plane? how did those snakes get on the plane? did they buy tickets?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 27, 2006)

Itakuu said:
			
		

> there is a sex scene while snakes are killing everyone?


That scene is before they start killing.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2006)

This movie is gonna suck... Anaconda is better by a bit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> This movie is gonna suck... Anaconda is better by a bit.



You the one who sucks.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually enjoyed the movie even though the cheesy name pretty much gave most of the movie. Snakes on a Plane? Come on. Who's not gonna know what it's about?


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 28, 2006)

*clears throat* Best movie of the summer goes to..........Snakes On a Plane!

Great movie. I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Kirakiraku (Aug 28, 2006)

I actually liked the movie.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 28, 2006)

Itakuu said:
			
		

> there is a sex scene while snakes are killing everyone?
> 
> This movie doesnt look so good in my opinion. I mean come one snakes on the plane? how did those snakes get on the plane? did they buy tickets?



watch it and youll find out  

im surpirsed they would have a sex scene in a 15!!! the world is getting far to leniant nowadays!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> This movie is gonna suck... Anaconda is better by a bit.




Anaconda ain't got Shit on Snakes On A Plane.

Snakes On A Plane is even more realistic than Anacondas -_-


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, Anaconda wasn't that great either.

and Hunt for the Blood Orchid just plain sucked.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 28, 2006)

I went into that theater scared of snakes, my brothers convinced me  to watch it, I left the theater paroanoid of evrytime i use the toilete because of that scene...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> I went into that theater scared of snakes, my brothers convinced me  to watch it, I left the theater paroanoid of evrytime i use the toilete because of that scene...



Ya


*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as the guy whipped his business out, I think every one knew what was coming.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> Ok well I saw this movie tonight and there are some things i think i should share before it is released:
> 
> - It is Poorly writen
> 
> ...



SNAKES ON A PLANE
WAS TOTALLY RAD
especially when the plane gets a hole in it and snakes fly everywhere
funniest movie ever.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 30, 2006)

it was awesome!!!! thought it was so funny that....


*Spoiler*: __ 



the only person that knew how to work a plane was from playing a game on the psp!!!


----------



## RodMack (Aug 30, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the guy whipped his business out, I think every one knew what was coming.


Oh God, don't remind me if that scene. It's just painful thinking about it.

This movie was pretty funny...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I found it hilarious that the ones having sex were the ones that die first. XD


----------



## Nami-swan (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the song from the soundtrack commercial, but that's about it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

This movie wasnt that good, and man has it been sucking ass at the Box Office...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw it yesterday, it was O.K. but I have to admit, I have seen alot better, no offense.


----------



## Lord James (Sep 1, 2006)

This movie reminded me not to judge movies by their titles.  


The movie itself was actually pretty good. The idea and the title were cheesy (not to mention the ending), but the suspense was actually impressive.

It was gruesome, though.


----------



## Zouri (Sep 2, 2006)

I totally loved this movie. I think the thing that I liked the most is that it wasn't trying to do much. It wasn't trying to be deep or edgy or have some profound meaning about life. It was just trying to entertain and make you laugh. If more movies did that then I think that the movie industry would be much better off.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 2, 2006)

Snakes On A Plane is awsome movie! ^^


----------



## Suzie (Sep 2, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet but it looks good.


----------



## conceptz (Sep 2, 2006)

Do as I say and you won't get killed.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 2, 2006)

Any person loves a movie that gives you what it promises should go watch .Snake on a Plane'...


----------



## TGC (Sep 2, 2006)

the movie was crap...poor storyline...poor acting....poor everything


----------



## kapsi (Sep 15, 2006)

Well this movie was crap. Hopefully we won't see any more purposely bad movies (as if).


----------



## Aya~ (Oct 25, 2006)

awsome movie!!!
we got notha fuckin snakes on a plane!!1

aaa i loved it!


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Oct 25, 2006)

I was laughing very hard when i saw that movie.


----------

